# Amphibious Ringers- Make at Home



## Khammy87

Here is my story:

I live in Northwest Ohio, and we recently had experienced a heatwave like the rest of the country (95F+). Unfortunately during this time, my air conditioning went down. I decided to move my frogs to a temp tank and take them to my work. Unfortunately during their "vacation", one managed to get out of his cage on a Sunday (when nobody was there) and had his way throughout the clinic. I noticed immediately on Monday and began to scavenge the building for him, with no avail. Later that morning, a little dust and furball was found in the middle of the hall. Yep, my frog. Poor little guy was barely able to move, dehydrated and in very poor shape. Now, I know better than to try and re-hydrate an amphibian with water (I am a vet tech and have some concept of fluid therapy, but not much experience with amphibians, still learning!).. but I had to get SOMETHING on him until I came up with something better. All of our fluids at work (Lactated Ringer's, 0.9% NaCl) were not suitable since a frog's osmolality is significantly less than the fluids we had on hand. Temporarily, I diluted the normal saline down to 0.65% with distilled H20, just to get some fluid into him. He did perk up a bit, and it may have saved his life initially. After plucking all the hair off the poor guy, I soaked him in the new 0.65% NaCl solution. Not really improving like I would like to see, I knew I needed to get his electrolytes balanced. I had the recipe for Amphibian Ringer's, but no clue where to get half the ingredients. After some doing and research, I was able to find all of them in my local Wal-Mart! So here it goes:

I used the following recipe:

Distilled Water – 1 Gallon
NaCl - 25 g
KCl – 0.57 g
CaCl2 – 0.57 g
NaHCO3 - 0.76 g

Now, you can measure these in grams if you have a gram scale (which I did happen to have). Another method would be to extrapolate the formula to maybe the 10th fold and then mix everything well.. and only use a tenth of that to make your ringer's solution. I recommend the gram scale, as it's more accurate, and you know exactly what is going into the fluids. 

Where did I get the ingredients?

NaCl (Sodium Chloride) - Iodine-free Table Salt
KCl (Potassium Chloride) - Original NoSalt Sodium Free Salt. Yes, it has other ingredients, but in a pinch, it works!
NaHCO3 (Sodium Bicarbonate) - Baking Soda
CaCl2 (Calcium Chloride) - Sidewalk salt (Make sure it's pure calcium chloride, nothing extra) or what I used was a dehumidifying cup that you place in basements and boats. If you find the cup form, make sure it has JUST calcium chloride. I know some of the cups out there contain other ingredients. I found mine in the boating section of my Wal-Mart. 

The first three ingredients were already pretty well powdered-down. The Calcium Chloride was not, it was in pelleted form. Use caution while handling this stuff, as it can be irritating the the mucus membranes, respiratory tract and skin. Please read the directions CAREFULLY. I used a generic form of the Magic Bullet to make the pellets into powder. It's important to keep this powder away from air as much as possible, and it will pick up moisture, thus will weigh heavier in your gram scale. 

After gathering all the ingredients, I measured them out with a gram scale in a shot glass. You won't get exact numbers, but get as close as possible. I started with table salt to get the scale rolling, then added the smaller amounts to the glass thereafter. Then add to your gallon of distilled water, SHAKE VERY WELL. You want a nice, uniform mixture.

Place the frog in the soak. I used a small tupperware and filled the container up to the frog's chin. Now, if your frog is having problems rising, be very careful not to drown the poor guy. The more of him you have in the solution, the better, but a drowned frog is a dead frog. 

Now, unfortunately I couldn't get my frog into the amphibious ringers until about 8 hours after I found him. He did have some fluid therapy before hand, but was not improving well with it. I soaked my frog in the solution for about an hour and a half, and he looked GREAT afterwards. He was even interested in eating, when before he was not interested at all! Today, he is doing great, back to his old self again! 

That being said, this post is in no way a substitute for real amphibious ringers solution. I, unfortunately, was unprepared for the event of a sick frog, and had to make due in a pinch. I only hope that this post will make it easier for someone who was is in my shoes to find everything they need to while in a pinch. I've learned my lesson- Always double check your tanks and make sure they are properly sealed, and make sure you have some medical first aid supplies on hand!

Sorry for the long post, by the way!

Josh


----------



## Ed

Your not concerned that the anticaking agent in the table salt could be a problem with the frogs? My understanding was that regular table salt was not suitable for use with amphibians because of the anti-caking agents (typically Yellow Prussiate of Soda aka sodium ferrocyanide).. 

Ed


----------



## Khammy87

I am sure there are negatives to this method, but as stated, it's only meant as a "in-a-pinch" recipe. If you have a dying frog and have no other options.


----------



## Ed

Khammy87 said:


> I am sure there are negatives to this method, but as stated, it's only meant as a "in-a-pinch" recipe. If you have a dying frog and have no other options.


Why not simply dilute flavorless pedialyte? Or in your case the diluted ringer's solution was probably a totally acceptable method. Availability of calcium ions or buffering aren't going to be critically for a frog that has dehydrated, instead any solution with even an approximation of ions that approximates the osmotic potential of the frog would suffice. Hypothecially in some cases dissolved sugars are a potential benefit to the frogs. 

Ed


----------



## JJuchems

Wouldn't also be easier to get aquarium grade Calcium Chloride from the pet shop? Pure powder form can be found in many shops that carry reef products. The Kent's Liquid form is 10% dilution in distilled water.


----------



## Khammy87

Ed said:


> Why not simply dilute flavorless pedialyte?


I am sure this would work, also. Though, in Pedialyte, it's lacking calcium. Any method other than true amphibious ringers is going to have it's draw backs.



Ed said:


> Or in your case the diluted ringer's solution was probably a totally acceptable method.


I considered a diluted ringer's solution, though I did not have plain ringers. I had Lactated Ringers. From what I have read, it takes frogs substantially longer to metabolize lactate. Also, lactate is an enemy to calcium. 



Ed said:


> Availability of calcium ions or buffering aren't going to be critically for a frog that has dehydrated, instead any solution with even an approximation of ions that approximates the osmotic potential of the frog would suffice. Hypothecially in some cases dissolved sugars are a potential benefit to the frogs.


Calcium is just as critical of a electrolyte than any other electrolyte. Why not make it available for the frog?



> Wouldn't also be easier to get aquarium grade Calcium Chloride from the pet shop? Pure powder form can be found in many shops that carry reef products. The Kent's Liquid form is 10% dilution in distilled water.


I hadn't thought of getting that type. I am sure it would be easier, yes.


----------



## Ed

Khammy87 said:


> Calcium is just as critical of a electrolyte than any other electrolyte. Why not make it available for the frog?


While calcium is a required electrolyte, a frog with a tacky skin doesn't mean that the skin has actually become dehydrated as of yet.. This is because exposure to drier conditions increases mucosal secretions to the skin which reduces the rate of evaporation over the skin (which also increases the stickiness of the skin resulting in the appearence of a moving dust bunny). In addition, a healthy frog has significant calcium reserves in the skin (see for example ScienceDirect.com - Comparative Biochemistry and Physiology Part A: Physiology - A role for skin in Ca metabolism of frogs?) and those calcium reserves can remain the same despite enviromental calcium levels.... 

In the case of a recovered animal, moistening the skin is going to be the action that is going to provide the best response for the frog. If the skin actually looks damaged once the frog is moistended then ARS should be considered important for further hydration. 

Some comments, 

Ed


----------



## johnc

So this stuff will work in and out of the water? . Or do you mean Amphibi*an* Ringers?


----------



## Khammy87

*Re: Amphibian Ringers- Make at Home*

Doh! Yes, AmphibiAN Ringer's.. LOL thanks for that one!


----------



## drewman1962

Amphibious Ringers?? OK, I understand what you are talking about here, never thought about it. I was wondering can this be purchased and stored for a just in case? Or made ahead? Sounds like it could be a good thing to have around for that just in case moment


----------



## Ed

drewman1962 said:


> Amphibious Ringers?? OK, I understand what you are talking about here, never thought about it. I was wondering can this be purchased and stored for a just in case? Or made ahead? Sounds like it could be a good thing to have around for that just in case moment


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...atment/13164-luec-emergency-3.html#post113733 

You can order it from here fisherSci.com - RINGER SOL AMPHIBIAN 500ML 

Ed


----------



## InvertaHerp

I need this for my frog but I only have water, salt, and baking soda and don't think I can get out. What can I do!!?????


----------



## aspidites73

InvertaHerp said:


> I need this for my frog but I only have water, salt, and baking soda and don't think I can get out. What can I do!!?????


I'm not sure I would go halfway on an already problematic recipe. I'm no chemist, but the importance of balanced electrolytes and proper osmolality should not be ignored. Even with the proper ingredients, improper proportions could suck the remaining electrolytes out of your frog. Can you get to a store, even many convenience stores carry pedialyte. A Pharmacy would also have it. Plain tap water will not work as it already has chemistry of its own. Can you contact a herp vet for a possible solution in a pinch?

Edit: Do NOT use regular table salt. It contains iodine.


----------



## Judy S

There is a thread from 7/06--"Froggerboy"--six pages of recommendations, one of which gives Ed's formula for Amphibian Ringers. Carolina Biological sells the Ringers already in solution...Good luck with your frog...


----------

